

Next Generation Ruby packages for Ubuntu - comice
http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/next-generation-ruby-packages-for-ubuntu

======
fingerprinter
Color me intrigued. Would love to see someone step up and maintain Ruby again.
RVM is great, but a native package is always preferable.

------
sciurus

      Added Sokolov Yura‘s performance patches for 1.9.3
      Added Narihiro Nakamura’s Lazy Sweep garbage collector (backported by Sakolov Yura)
    

Why isn't this work a part of an official ruby release?

    
    
      Patched Ruby 1.9.3 to export the right symbols to work with ruby-debug
      Built Ruby 1.9.3 with Google’s high performance memory alloactor, tcmalloc
    

Why aren't Debian and Ubuntu doing this already?

~~~
comice
imo, I don't think Debian and Ubuntu should do this - it's not really their
job. Distros should, for the most part, just be packaging upstream code and
not maintaining an unofficial fork.

Though counter to this, RedHat basically maintain their own fork of the Linux
kernel but it's a bit of a special case, and they do employ full time kernel
developers to do it!

~~~
sciurus
I was assuming use of tcmalloc was a supported option when configuring and
building Ruby. If it's not, then yeah, probably not the right thing for a
distro to do.

If a ruby release didn't have a working debugger but this could be easily
patched, then I would expect distros to do that. However, I'm not familiar
enough with the ruby ecosystem to know the context of "patched Ruby 1.9.3 to
export the right symbols to work with ruby-debug"

------
omarqureshi
This looks pretty good - it's always painful installing packages from source
(RVM included in that) mainly as a time + another thing I have to maintain
thing.

I'm not that familiar with Debian package management but would it be much work
to also have these packages working on squeeze too? In which case I would most
likely start using Debian a lot more.

~~~
obtu
Rebuilding the source packages should be easy enough, just loop over the .dsc
urls and run dget -x; sudo mk-build-deps -i; debuild; sudo debi. pbuilder and
sbuild also work for cross-builds, but I didn't get the hang of cross-building
entire package graphs.

------
KTamas
I'd love to see RVM/rbenv support a version of 1.9.3 with the mentioned
patches.

~~~
ryanf
They do. Check out <https://gist.github.com/1688857>

------
perlpimp
Thought 1.9.3 is not very favorable for Rails deployment or am I wrong?

~~~
judofyr
1.9.3 is stable and fine for deployment.

